# Suggestions for a cheap good quality computer build?



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello, I need some help with my first computer build and wondering if anybody could help.
I guess I'll start with the budget, I don't really have a set budget, but it just needs to be as cheap as possible, my parents are in the middle of finishing the house and not really looking forward to buying me a new computer and I can't get a job(I'm 14...all jobs here are bad at that age). I need parts, and a monitor for the cheapest price possible. I don't really need to be "future proofed" I need this maybe like..a year future proofed cause I tend to upgrade in the future when money becomes more available. I will be gaming on it such as cod4, aa2,aa3,bf2142,css,etc.(would it be possible to run crysis level games on a cheap computer build?). I have selected a few parts of newegg(I ask all parts be chosen on newegg). Anyways...I have pretty much everything selected, I just need a video card though(couldn't decide on one). I also wonder if this build actually, makes sense and works and if it can be tweaked to becoming better/cheaper? Anyway here goes...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036&cm_re=e8500-_-19-115-036-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...131375&cm_re=intel_p45-_-13-131-375-_-Product
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145241
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119137
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

And a monitor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145
The monitor size doesn't really matter(I just don't want a one to big or two small, smallest being 17"" and biggest being 25"" I just need one that is cheap and is good quality. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

This should get you medium in most games:




Case:
Antec 300
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...129042&cm_re=Antec_300-_-11-129-042-_-Product
$54.95

Motherboard:
Asus P5QL/EPU 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...3131393&cm_re=Asus_P43-_-13-131-393-_-Product
$79.99

CPU:
Intel Pentium Dual Core E6300 2.8GHz
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...entium_Dual_Core_E6300-_-19-116-091-_-Product
$82.99

RAM:
Corsair 4GB (2x2GB) DDR2 800
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...184&cm_re=4GB_DDR2_800-_-20-145-184-_-Product
$64.99

Graphics card:
Sapphire Radeon 4670 512MB GDDR3
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=Sapphire_Radeon_4670-_-14-102-854-_-Product
$66.99

Power supply:
SeaSonic S12 SS-550HT 550W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...027&cm_re=SeaSonic_550-_-17-151-027-_-Product
$89.99

Hard drive:
Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=Western_Digital_320GB-_-22-136-098-_-Product
$47.99

Optical Drive:
Lite-On iHAS124-04
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=Liteon_DVD_burner-_-27-106-289-_-Product
$29.99

Operating System:
Windows Vista x64 SP1 w/ 7 upgrade
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...g_System_Windows_Vista-_-32-116-677-_-Product
$109.99

Monitor:
Hanns-G HW-191APB 19" 1440x900
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824254023&Tpk=Hanns G 19
$114.99

Total:
$742.86


My usual ~$650 setup with a cheaper (P43) motherboard and a decent monitor.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

For an extra 20 bucks, on the after rebate price, you could get 1066Mhz. ram. It would
probably get you in the range of 5-10% higher performance. Depending on what you do 
for a video card, might not be worth it for a frame or two.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145247 

And speaking of video, what are your plans there?

Basically though, all the components you have chosen are excellent quality, can't go 
wrong with any of them.

I've heard good things about Acer monitors, though have never used one, the price is
certainly nice. I looked to see costs on higher resolution ones, but you're looking at a 
jump of at least 40 bucks to go that route.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you two for your responses, Phædrus2401 thanks for that build I will look and consider it. grimx133 what do you mean video, like the video card? I intend to use it for gaming such as cod4,css, bf2142, etc and prehaps crysis 2 in the future. I understand a video card for that may be expensive so I don't mind being able to run those games as medium. That Pentium dual core, I hear Pentium is becoming "obsolete" so is it worth getting the Pentium dual core or spending a bit more for a core 2 duo? 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073
Also I once read that a higher cache is better and this is 16mb cache than 8mb, would it worth spending the 10 extra dollars for it? Also, you say this is your 650 build, do you have any other builds that may be a bit more pricey? I know I said in the original post I need a cheap as possible computer, but my parents may be lenient as things with the bank and house are going good..so far.
Thanks,
Zealex.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Pentium Dual Core is a Wolfdale core and is quite impressive for the price. More L2 Cache is better but it comes with a price.
I see absolutely nothing negative about the list of parts in your first post. Add a graphics card and you're good. Keep in mind that the graphics card will determine the PSU needed.

See this thread for some suggested builds. Asus & Gigabyte Mobo's are good quality.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24...-are-6-suggested-models-with-spec-367415.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I like your list also, hears a HD4850 to go with it > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131162&cm_re=hd4850-_-14-131-162-_-Product

How much did you want to spend on a monitor?
Here's a very nice Samsung for less then $200> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824001317


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Pentium Dual Core series are just budget Core 2 Duos. The Pentium Dual Core E6300s are just Core 2 Duo E7400s that didn't quite pass quality control, where one or two of the L2 cache chips (very fragile parts with a high failure rate) didn't work. They disable the broken chips so it just has one megabyte of cache, and they sell it as a Pentium Dual Core. You lose 5% of the performance and pay 2/3rds the cost. It's a great deal.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

So the list of parts I chosen in the first post all work?:grin: cool my first computer build and everything makes sense:smile: If I get a monitor, doesn't this reduce the effect of my GPU and will decrease the performance of my GPU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Zealex said:


> If I get a monitor, doesn't this reduce the effect of my GPU and will decrease the performance of my GPU?


I don't understand?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

I mean like, the monitor requires a GPU to display a image right, doesn't a higher quality monitor "stress" on a GPU more? Or is the video processing done on the monitor and is connected to the computer as it's told what to do?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The settings such as resolution "stress" a video card more as far as frame rates go, but you set whatever resolution you like in the game. It isn't till 26" or so that the monitor size itself makes a difference. You need to use settings in the game that can be handled comfortably by your video card, lower end cards use lower quality settings etc. A lot of components can have an affect on game performance, so you need to adjust your settings, or adjust your components. It's up to you and your budget to decide where you want your machine to be in the gaming food chain, then select components that give you the best performance within your budget.


----------

